# Vintage Pocket Watch Identification



## PerpetualPete (Oct 10, 2019)

I have recently been bequeathed this vintage pocket watch in quite a sorry state with no back cover or glass.

Can anyone help identify it's make and age so I can help the former owner's widow understand it's history?

Many thanks in advance.

































It has been kept in an oversized outer case as it's own glass is missing, the case may have nothing to do with the watch.

The following two images are of it in said case.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I would date it right at the end of the 19th century, 1890 - 1900

It has a lever escapement with a "imitation" bi-metallic balance, which means it has two cuts in the balance but they are not all the way through, to give it the look of a more expensive watch. The lever escapement is a little above the standard and it appears to be a 15 jewel movement, hope that helps  :rltrlt:


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Probably this is FHF movement. But a look under the dial is what is needed for correct identification


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

interesting use of spair parts or Jury rig. vin



Turpinr said:


> Johnson's new deal is as much a combover as that stuff sat on his head.


 "the time has come , the Walrus said, to speak of many things" author unknown.


----------

